
Managing your dotfiles with GNU Stow - juandazapata
http://juanda.me/managing-your-dotfiles-with-gnu-stow
======
anishathalye
There are a ton of similar resources available here:
[http://dotfiles.github.io/](http://dotfiles.github.io/) (reference dotfiles,
frameworks, dotfile management utilities, and tutorials).

------
basvdwollenberg
Recently started using
[https://github.com/dotphiles/dotsync](https://github.com/dotphiles/dotsync)
for managing dotfiles, very easy to remotely deploy them this way.

